# Kobe Bryant... better with the fro?



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

This might just be my imagination, but Kobe was a much more likeable guy when he was sporting his fro... anyone disagree?


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I actually do agree with this... though I can't say that this is at all logical...


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Funny you ask this because i swear right before allstarr break i wrote the Lakers and asked if some one would tell kobe to bring back the wild fro. Heck i even grew mine out and just got it taped up like did.(like robert horry's) And just for a sec it seems like he was gonna do it when he didnt shave for like 2 weeks........ok this gay now sorry.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kobe had his hair cut low when he went on that 40 point game streak right? If so, then for me he became more likable when his hair was cut.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Kobe had his hair cut low when he went on that 40 point game streak right? If so, then for me he became more likable when his hair was cut.


Yea ok lol


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i feel like such an idiot..all along i thought the key to the lakers success was harmony between big daddy and kobe...it never occured to me it was the fro


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

truth said:


> i feel like such an idiot..all along i thought the key to the lakers success was harmony between big daddy and kobe...it never occured to me it was the fro


maybe, :biggrin: truth be told :biggrin: , the fro was the reason there was such harmony.

That really is a weak point, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to say truth be told.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

FEAR THE FRO!


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> FEAR THE FRO!


I wish I could use a custom avatar so that I could use that, thats an excellent pic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i always liked him better with his mini fro


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i always liked him better with his mini fro


His smile just looked more genuine, he looked happier, younger, less bad*** and more playful.

Edit: who knew the censor wouldn't pick that up?


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

He played alot smoother then too. I remember one game in particular. forget that. I just wanna say the 2002 western confrence finals was the best basketball i have ever seen. Does anyone have a tape the can lend me of it?

Sorry that didnt make alot of sense i just had to say how much i loved that series.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I remember seeing a thread about this same thing on RealGM. Fans were saying the difference in Kobe's game pre-fro and post-fro. I thought it was pretty funny. :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe its like how Dirk is better with long hair. (yes, I actually believe that)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> Maybe its like how Dirk is better with long hair. (yes, I actually believe that)


threads like this make me say a prayer every night that there is no lockout


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

EHL said:


> I remember seeing a thread about this same thing on RealGM. Fans were saying the difference in Kobe's game pre-fro and post-fro. I thought it was pretty funny. :laugh:


i know
not too long ago they were talkin about this on realgm, some of the responces are humorous and some w/ logic as to why he was more liked w/ his fro
.................ex. heres what mopper8 had to say
Quote
"I have a theory, I've thrown it around with a couple of my friends (we host a talk radio show at my college devoted to sports) and they think it has some merit, about Kobe's bad rap. I think a lot of it actually comes from his hair-style. 

Now, before you get all crazy, hear me out. 

Long before the rape accusations, hatred for Kobe was growing. He feuded with Shaq publicly, and a lot of people took exception to that. In addition, the guy is straight cold-blooded, which is part of what makes him great. His intensity, his desire to win above all else, his seeming lack of compassion, those things were all acceptable WHEN HE HAD AN AFRO. Why? Because you look at a guy with that baby 'fro, and you get the impression that, no matter how intense he gets, no matter what he says to the press, deep down, he doesn't take himself THAT seriously. And that's endearing. If the guy takes himself and his persona with a grain of salt, why can't I? Right? 

Then he shaves his head, and his villainy grows. All of a sudden, he doesn't give off the extra bit of charisma and non-serious charm. All of sudden, the guy seems like a straight up assassin. And not in a good way. He's like the hired gun that is damn good, but nobody likes. 

I don't think this explains the entire Kobe hatred phenomena, but I think it actually explains a lot of it. Guys like Wade (who's notoriously humble) and T-Mac (who's so laid back, or at least appears that way with his sleepy eyes) are easier to root for simply because they seem, physically, less intimidating. When Kobe had a baby 'fro, he was the same way. Since he shaved it, not so. And peopel don't like being intimidated. 

Just a thought. Maybe I'm way off base. But I figured I'd share it with the LA board and see what you think."

very interesting :clown:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> He played alot smoother then too. I remember one game in particular. forget that. I just wanna say the 2002 western confrence finals was the best basketball i have ever seen. Does anyone have a tape the can lend me of it?
> 
> Sorry that didnt make alot of sense i just had to say how much i loved that series.


One of my favorite kobe moments was on espn classic today.
The 2000 NBA Finals game 4, in overtime shaq fouls early in ot w/ LA up one...Indiana scores every possession after shaq fouls out. Kobe hits 3 shots in a row, after every indiana score, and after every shot he does a reverse raise the roof thing, as if to say calm down, dont worry about shaq, i got this 

I remember watchin that game and thinkin were gonna lose once shaq was fouled out b/c indiana got hot smits played the best ball of his carreer --but then kobe reminded me that HE was the man

:clap: way 2 go kobe :clap:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

clien said:


> One of my favorite kobe moments was on espn classic today.
> The 2000 NBA Finals game 4, in overtime shaq fouls early in ot w/ LA up one...Indiana scores every possession after shaq fouls out. Kobe hits 3 shots in a row, after every indiana score, and after every shot he does a reverse raise the roof thing, as if to say calm down, dont worry about shaq, i got this
> 
> I remember watchin that game and thinkin were gonna lose once shaq was fouled out b/c indiana got hot smits played the best ball of his carreer --but then kobe reminded me that HE was the man
> ...


"How GOOD is this kid?"
-Bob Costas

:clap:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i wonder what kobe would look like with a set of cornrows


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

clien said:


> One of my favorite kobe moments was on espn classic today.
> The 2000 NBA Finals game 4, in overtime shaq fouls early in ot w/ LA up one...Indiana scores every possession after shaq fouls out. Kobe hits 3 shots in a row, after every indiana score, and after every shot he does a reverse raise the roof thing, as if to say calm down, dont worry about shaq, i got this
> 
> I remember watchin that game and thinkin were gonna lose once shaq was fouled out b/c indiana got hot smits played the best ball of his carreer --but then kobe reminded me that HE was the man
> ...


 :clap: watching that game was what prompted me to post this very thread! :clap:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

sherako said:


> i wonder what kobe would look like with a set of cornrows


 gay as hell probably.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

sherako said:


> i wonder what kobe would look like with a set of cornrows


i dont want to know


----------

